# Chicken Soup Senior versus Premium Edge Senior



## mmckee2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi All! 
I have an 8 1/2 year old English Shepherd who I am considering switching from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior to Premium Edge Senior. 
I know both are relatively the same quality level but I was wondering if anyone has had a good/bad experience with either. 

My dog is a huge food hound so he will happily eat either. I just wanted to give him the chance to try something new, maybe even go between the two...one 35 lb bag at a time. 

Opinions?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think between the two, you're kind of splitting hairs. I have no idea who makes Chicken Soup, but Premium Edge is a diamond made food. 

I would recommend sticking with a regular adult of all life stage food though, as senior formulas tend to just be "dumbed down" with more fillers, which results in a higher carbohydrate load, to make them less calories. Any added glucosamine is going to be not worth the specific formula and you'd be better off supplementing outside the kibble if that's important to you.


----------



## mmckee2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have wondered about that. I usually brush it off when people say senior foods are a hoax but I'd love a real explanation of why. Sam has the Missing Link supplement - would that fill any gaps that are left by a standard adult food?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

mmckee2006 said:


> I have wondered about that. I usually brush it off when people say senior foods are a hoax but I'd love a real explanation of why. Sam has the Missing Link supplement - would that fill any gaps that are left by a standard adult food?


Essentially, what sets senior diets apart from others is they tend to have lower calories to compensate for the decreased activity level of most dogs. But, like I said, to achieve that they end up being more filler-heavy, which in turn makes them more carb heavy because fillers are almost always starchy, carb-heavy items. They will usually add some glucosamine as well, but the amounts are so minimal it doesn't make a difference. 
I don't know much about that supplement. 
The thing is, there aren't "gaps" in standard adult foods that need to be made up for a senior.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think between the two, you're kind of splitting hairs. I have no idea who makes Chicken Soup, but Premium Edge is a diamond made food.
> 
> I would recommend sticking with a regular adult of all life stage food though, as senior formulas tend to just be "dumbed down" with more fillers, which results in a higher carbohydrate load, to make them less calories. Any added glucosamine is going to be not worth the specific formula and you'd be better off supplementing outside the kibble if that's important to you.


I agree. I think Chicken Soup is also a Diamond food.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lets see, both are made by Diamond, both have decent indigence, but nothing to brag about, and Ive not met a single dog who did AWESOME on either one! (The regular adult formulas that is.)

CS Senior:

Protein: 22% Fat: 12%
Calories: 3,364 kcal/kg (315 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Available in 6 lb, 18 lb and 35 lb bags.
Ingredients

Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, millet, white rice, potatoes, turkey meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace, duck, salmon, egg product, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, natural chicken flavor, potassium chloride, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried chicory root, chondroitin sulfate, dried kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product and dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

PE-Senior:
Protein: 20% Fat: 10%
Calories: 3,421 kcal/kg (320 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Sizes Available: 6lb, 18lb and 35lb bags
Lamb, lamb meal, oatmeal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, millet, white rice, egg product, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, natural flavor, potassium chloride, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrocloride, taurine, dried kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, chondroitin sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

I wouldnt feed either one, thats for sure!
I would, by far, rather rotate thru Taste of the Wild's foods, if looking at Diamond products!!


----------



## mmckee2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

So the Premium Edge Chicken Adult formula has 26% protein, 15% fat, and 353 kcal/cup. With 300 glucosamine and 100 chondroitin (not that it makes that big a difference in that small an amount).

Chicken Soup Adult has 24% protein, 14% fat, and 336 kcal/cup.

There's really not enough of a difference between the two for it to really matter is there?

Sam also gets the Missing Link supplement and a Tramadol with his breakfast. 

My parents tried TOTW with their cairn terrier mix with food allergies and he wouldn't touch it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

mmckee2006 said:


> Hi All!
> I have an 8 1/2 year old English Shepherd who I am considering switching from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior to Premium Edge Senior.
> I know both are relatively the same quality level but I was wondering if anyone has had a good/bad experience with either.
> 
> ...


At this pricepoint there are many other good products I'd choose before these two Diamond products. Fromm, Annamaet, Dr Tims, by Nature, Precise, Lifetime, Solid Gold, Oven-Baked, Castor & Pollux and Horizon all have good classic type foods for roughly the same price.


----------



## mmckee2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you think about Canidae? I plan on stopping by my local pet food store to check out prices this afternoon.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

mmckee2006 said:


> What do you think about Canidae? I plan on stopping by my local pet food store to check out prices this afternoon.


Personally I couldn't say either way but I know they have had some issues where they change up their formulas without letting anyone know. Plus they don't seem to keen at answering questions about their products and standards.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mmckee2006 said:


> What do you think about Canidae? I plan on stopping by my local pet food store to check out prices this afternoon.


I kind of like their grain free line, but Ive not had experience with a dog on it, but do like it on paper pretty well!:smile:

Oh and as far as the terrier not having liked TOTW....1. Dog's likes and dislikes are TOTALLY different, and 2. there are quite a few different choices in TOTW...so you can always find the perfect one for your dog, but I really like their line for the fact that you can easily rotate them, giving the dog more of a variety!:smile:

If its in your price range I would HIGHLY suggest looking into Acana(all depending on where you life and the price that you are willing to put out of course!:wink


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

mmckee2006 said:


> What do you think about Canidae? I plan on stopping by my local pet food store to check out prices this afternoon.


Based on the ingredient list, Canidae is an excellent bang for your buck food. I really prefer their grain free foods, based ONLY on the fact that I've seen Canidae ALS produce some clay-like stools. Solid, but funky texture. I don't know why, but that bothers me. lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would stick with either adult or ALS food regardless of that you pick. Not a fan of senior diets due to high carb content. I started my parents dachshund on canidae, he ate it fine and has solid poop, but I never cared much for this coat, It was kinda dull and coarse. I recently switched him to Healthwise which is also a very affordable brand (I pay $35 for 35 lb bag), he likes it and his coat has become really soft and shiny. I plan on rotating between chicken and lamb formulas.


----------



## mmckee2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

We brought home a bag of Canidae All Life Stages. Sam loves it of course but the real test is what his coat and stools look like the next couple months.


----------

